# Neighbor nightmare, please help !



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi all,
A few years ago my neighbor died, he was a great friend and about the best neighbor anyone could ask for. His property surrounds mine and I have a legal, documented easment with no conditions. It's recorded on my title so I'm legit there.
My old neighbors family has let the property go and a new owner has come in with both barrels blazing. He is kind of an odd guy who is doing some really passive/aggressive things around the place. Keeps asking me who's down at my place, why are they driving on the road (shared private road, 30 or do other homes). Just odd intrusive things like that. Once confronted he backs down but starts other little annoying schemes to irk me.
His new move is to place traffic cones in the road, I have to get out of my car and move them. I've had enough of it and I'm going to start getting the law involved. Should I call the police over the cones ? Ordinance officer ?
Here is a photo, that's my lot between his two larger lots. The cones are placed in the road right about where the street name is in the pic.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Take the cones and when you see him say some jack wad is putting cones in our road?? It will start the conversation. If he says it was me let him know that it is unacceptable and if needed the law will be called. At least you put him on notice it won't be tolerated.

I suspect he will push until you push back. Just my $.02.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

If he likes cones move them over in front of his drive.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a PIA neighbor too. She does stuff to irk me, I find branches from the trees that are on my side of the prop line broken off because she likes to mow under them, and in the past she would throw them into the field behind our houses, now she just throws them under the trees. She blows leaves from her yard into mine in the fall, things she trims off of her shrubs end up in there too. And its not like she is trying to hide it, and if I throw them back into her yard they just end up back in mine. I have tried to talk to her about it but she just blew me off and walked away. I have talked to enough people to know she is just pissed off at the world and will probably die that way.

But enough about mine, if he is actually breaking a law then get the cops involved. Blocking a road with cones sounds like something that might be illegal but I don't know. All I know is its best to get a dialog going with the law, even if you just document things that he is doing. Take a picture, or a video. Set up a trail cam to make sure its him and get him of video doing it. That way if at some point SHTF, you can pull this stuff out and say that its been going on for a while and you have the proof. Rather then just he said, he said. If it gets bad enough and the cops aren't willing or able to help take them to civil court. I'm not a lawyer but it seems that at some point there would be something that you could take them to court about and if nothing else they will figure out that you are not one to mess with. 

PIA neighbors are no fun at all. Good luck


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I aint no lawyer but i'm almost positive you're neighbor can't legally block a legal right-of-way. I think it qualifies as trespassing. My BIL had similar issue with a neighbor wanting to fence in an easement on his property up north.

I would probably drive over the cones.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

d_rek said:


> I aint no lawyer but i'm almost positive you're neighbor can't legally block a legal right-of-way. I think it qualifies as trespassing. My BIL had similar issue with a neighbor wanting to fence in an easement on his property up north.
> 
> I would probably drive over the cones.


I was thinking the same thing. Just blow your horn and run over them


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

Invite him over for dinner, have some fine wine/beer with him, bitch about the good old days.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'll trade you neighbors


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

The best way to stymie a passive-aggressive person is with aggression. Knock on his door, tell him to get the dang cones out of the road, and not to do it again. If he does it again, have your lawyer write him a cease and desist letter warning that you will bring an action for private nuisance if he continues.


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> The best way to stymie a passive-aggressive person is with aggression. Knock on his door, tell him to get the dang cones out of the road, and not to do it again. If he does it again, have your lawyer write him a cease and desist letter warning that you will bring an action for private nuisance if he continues.


lol, definitely will work but dinner might be cheaper and might work better ;-)

Op, your neighbor definitely has psychological issues, so going rational, logical with him might not work. you need to connect with him if possible.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

He


stockrex said:


> Invite him over for dinner, have some fine wine/beer with him, bitch about the good old days.


I tried that, he doesn't have a boat yet so I took him for a cruise around the lake so he could check it out. Thought it was odd that he didn't once look at the water or the shoreline. He was too focused on talking about himself. Even bought him and his wife some amish pies when they closed. As soon as he put the pen to paper he started with his paranoid stuff. Why is your garage open, who was at my place last weekend, who owns the blue car, crazy **** like that. The last time we talked I blew a gasket and told him to mind his own damn business. He shut right up but then the little jabs started like cones and other annoying stuff.
Not really interested in having another conversation with them, just want to be left alone really. Don't feel that I should have to go out of my way to ease his paranoia. Would rather get the authority involved but don't know if I should call the police or an orrdinord officer.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Ohh, free cones on my driveway! Too bad I don't know who gifted them ,but oh well.

They make good arrow holders.
And are good for marking things I don't want to hit with the plow.

Only thing better would be free barrels...Or a free gate!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> The best way to stymie a passive-aggressive person is with aggression. Knock on his door, tell him to get the dang cones out of the road, and not to do it again. If he does it again, have your lawyer write him a cease and desist letter warning that you will bring an action for private nuisance if he continues.


I would take the cones and hide them or throw them away.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds like retaliation at his level needs to happen. Poop in his drive and cover it with a cone, along with a note that says "don't be such a turd."

This is of course, a joke. Sorta lol


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

onenationhere said:


> Hi all,
> A few years ago my neighbor died, he was a great friend and about the best neighbor anyone could ask for. His property surrounds mine and I have a legal, documented easment with no conditions. It's recorded on my title so I'm legit there.
> My old neighbors family has let the property go and a new owner has come in with both barrels blazing. He is kind of an odd guy who is doing some really passive/aggressive things around the place. Keeps asking me who's down at my place, why are they driving on the road (shared private road, 30 or do other homes). Just odd intrusive things like that. Once confronted he backs down but starts other little annoying schemes to irk me.
> His new move is to place traffic cones in the road, I have to get out of my car and move them. I've had enough of it and I'm going to start getting the law involved. Should I call the police over the cones ? Ordinance officer ?
> Here is a photo, that's my lot between his two larger lots. The cones are placed in the road right about where the street name is in the pic.


Map looks familiar. Wasn't there an earlier thread about this property?


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Lund Explorer said:


> Map looks familiar. Wasn't there an earlier thread about this property?


 Yes there was. This was shortly before the new guy bought the property. My driveway crosses over a small portion of the neighbors. I had some questions about who to contact regarding my access. Once again MS showed up and helped a guy out. Thanks ! 
Turns out my concerns were legit, the worst possible person bought the place. Glad I sought your advice here on MS. 
It may turn out in my favor though. This guy is such a control freak he might be willing to pay any price to have control of who is coming and going. Wouldn't bother me one bit to sell and by somewhere else.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> Poop in his drive and cover it with a cone, along with a note that says "don't be such a turd."


That actually made me laugh more than it should have...
Sorry to hear about your crappy neighbor. It’s a real pain in the rear if you can’t enjoy your own home because of a neighbor.


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

Most easements are wider than the driveway itself. You should use the entire width simply because you legally can.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

stockrex said:


> lol, definitely will work but dinner might be cheaper and might work better ;-)
> 
> Op, your neighbor definitely has psychological issues, so going rational, logical with him might not work. you need to connect with him if possible.


Connecting with an uppercut would be better understood! lol


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

onenationhere said:


> Yes there was. This was shortly before the new guy bought the property. My driveway crosses over a small portion of the neighbors. I had some questions about who to contact regarding my access. Once again MS showed up and helped a guy out. Thanks !
> Turns out my concerns were legit, the worst possible person bought the place. Glad I sought your advice here on MS.
> It may turn out in my favor though. This guy is such a control freak he might be willing to pay any price to have control of who is coming and going. Wouldn't bother me one bit to sell and by somewhere else.


LOL - I guess a portion of my old grey matter is still in working order.

Really sorry this bozo meets your worst fears, let alone be forced to move. Know anyone who drives an extremely loud car/trucK? Invite them over for breakfast every Saturday morning about bar closing time! The more the merrier. 

Find out (on the sly) if this guy has a problem with a certain ethnic or racial group. Most likely, all of them. Then start the rumor that you plan to sell "those people". Even better if you have a friend or two or dozen that meet the criteria, invite them all over for a cookout. Slap a For Sale by Owner sign up at the end of the driveway the evening before. Tell the neighbor you're having an open house. Maybe have one or two go over to introduce themselves to the jerk as potential neighbors. Then on Monday ask him if he'd be interested in buy.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

onenationhere said:


> Yes there was. This was shortly before the new guy bought the property. My driveway crosses over a small portion of the neighbors. I had some questions about who to contact regarding my access. Once again MS showed up and helped a guy out. Thanks !
> Turns out my concerns were legit, the worst possible person bought the place. Glad I sought your advice here on MS.
> It may turn out in my favor though. This guy is such a control freak he might be willing to pay any price to have control of who is coming and going. Wouldn't bother me one bit to sell and by somewhere else.


 Occasionally putting up a sign denoting militia training might be humorous. Warn him the feds have been snooping around, complain they did this at your last place and accused you of burying those bodies. Tell him they will never prove a thing.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Cones? We had a guy drop a tree across an access to my dad's property up north. He watched as I drove the Jeep over it at 20 mph, it was only about a 5" tree and the branches were thin. Then on the way back out, I hooked up the tow strap and dragged the tree. Not just out of the way, but about 200' down the shared drive.

My dad went over later and said "that's my son. He will inherit this place. Your call on continuing to play games, but he's a degreed automotive engineer, so he's not only smart but also well funded and very, very angry"

We've been good since. Even helped him pull his boat and shore station one October. Only to see it back in the lake the next weekend.

Have you considered buying a bull dozer? Bull dozers make for humble neighbors.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Introduce your PIA neighbor to the right crazy female and he won't have time or inclination to worry about what your side of the fence is up to.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Just tell him you're gonna whip his ass if he doesn't knock it off. Worked on my neighbor, he doesn't say a word to me anymore...perfect!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

You must know someone with a big high truck with big tires. Have them come over and squash the cones flat and leave.

If you know where any survey stakes are measure an easy distance to remember, I go 10 feet,in two directions from it and drive stakes that are hidden. Archs from those stakes will intersect at where the original survey stakes was in case the original stakes disappear. I would video yourself doing this for evidence if push comes to shove.

I have been lucky with one of the people that bought on the back side of my property. He put in a house less than 450 feet from an old established blind. He has no problem with me hunting from the blind. If he had I guess I would have used it for target practice.

Now the other guy that bought the property that is right behind that blind was a whole different problem. The blind sets close to the property line but there are no windows to shoot onto the other property. Safest place to be so a shot does not leave my property endangering any one else. I never met the guy but he was going all over the neighbor hood mean mouthing me about the blind. That problem ended when he was found dead reading the news paper in his car. The next two owners have not been a problem.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Cones? We had a guy drop a tree across an access to my dad's property up north. He watched as I drove the Jeep over it at 20 mph, it was only about a 5" tree and the branches were thin. Then on the way back out, I hooked up the tow strap and dragged the tree. Not just out of the way, but about 200' down the shared drive.
> 
> My dad went over later and said "that's my son. He will inherit this place. Your call on continuing to play games, but he's a degreed automotive engineer, so he's not only smart but also well funded and very, very angry"
> 
> ...


Not just any bulldozer, he needs a killdozer.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Y


6Speed said:


> Just tell him you're gonna whip his ass if he doesn't knock it off. Worked on my neighbor, he doesn't say a word to me anymore...perfect!


Yeah, it's been on my mind quite a bit. Can't really be going to jail over this turd tbough.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

You could have some fun with a paranoid guy like that. I would just run over his dam cones.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nothing worse than a bad neighbor. I have one great one and one PIA If those cones are on a public roadway I would remove them and add them to my next bonfire. Plastic burns great.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

TD, you been watching A Team reruns?


----------



## taxi (Jan 14, 2008)

Sounds like he's got a screw loose. I would advice against upping the ante. The problem with that is he could go over the edge. If you up the ante when you do contact law enforcement they won't take you as seriously as if he's the one that pulls all the crap. They see a lot of back and forth bickering and they may consider it partly your fault. Cops run into a lot of silly stuff and after a while tune it out. Things like a neighbor's tree canopy growing over their property, or their garage door is too loud etc. 

I would document the crap he pulls and take pictures. Contact law enforcement and have them have a talk with him. If that doesn't work have a lawyer send him a letter. Sadly don't be surprised if law enforcement blows you off.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

taxi said:


> If that doesn't work have a lawyer send him a letter. Sadly don't be surprised if law enforcement blows you off.


Good advice right here. Unless there's someone to beat up, someone to arrest, assets to be seized, or revenue to be generated, don't expect anything out of "law enforcement." There's hundreds of threads on this site of guys whining that the cops won't do anything about their trespassing/hunter harassment situation, don't be one of those guys. Be proactive, take it into your own hands, pay a lawyer. That's how justice works in our country, he who has the gold makes the rules.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> TD, you been watching A Team reruns?


Oh that ain't fiction, that's a real killdozer. Enjoy:


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Just quietly take the cones. He'll have to buy new ones, if he want. Play the ninja game..


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

bobberbill said:


> Just quietly take the cones. He'll have to buy new ones, if he want. Play the ninja game..


Let him wonder who is now screwing with him.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

onenationhere said:


> He
> 
> 
> I tried that, he doesn't have a boat yet so I took him for a cruise around the lake so he could check it out. Thought it was odd that he didn't once look at the water or the shoreline. He was too focused on talking about himself. Even bought him and his wife some amish pies when they closed. As soon as he put the pen to paper he started with his paranoid stuff. Why is your garage open, who was at my place last weekend, who owns the blue car, crazy **** like that. The last time we talked I blew a gasket and told him to mind his own damn business. He shut right up but then the little jabs started like cones and other annoying stuff.
> Not really interested in having another conversation with them, just want to be left alone really. Don't feel that I should have to go out of my way to ease his paranoia. Would rather get the authority involved but don't know if I should call the police or an orrdinord officer.


You lasted longer that I would have LOL. I have heard that those cones work excellent to hold your boat cover up in the winter


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

I'd casually mention that you're considering selling your place and have already had an offer from some fella over in Assyria Township.

Then show him the article in case he didn't see the news.

https://www.woodtv.com/news/barry-c...riving-bobcat-into-neighbor-s-home/1354989709


----------



## taxi (Jan 14, 2008)

Scout 2 said:


> You lasted longer that I would have LOL. I have heard that those cones work excellent to hold your boat cover up in the winter


We use them to hatch eggs in aquaculture.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Gamechanger said:


> I'd casually mention that you're considering selling your place and have already had an offer from some fella over in Assyria Township.
> 
> Then show him the article in case he didn't see the news.
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/news/barry-c...riving-bobcat-into-neighbor-s-home/1354989709


I guess I can tell this now seen as all parties involved have been dead for many years. There use to be a guy that was a total a hole several miles from where I live. He got into it with another guy and threatened to shoot him. Well the a hole did not live here year round and went south in the winter. That winter it seem to be a dog chased a skunk thru a basement window and sunk and dog fell in the basement. From what I hear house never did air out. It was always thought that the dog and skunk had a little help getting inside


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Get similar but slightly different cones and swap them out.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

"There use to be a guy that was a total a hole several miles from where I live"

Not nice to talk about me like that.


----------

